# Question about Java



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Like most of us on this Forum, I downloaded Java Runtime to facilitate the installation of REW. In the “Add or Remove Programs” section my Control Panel, I see there are Java Runtime Upgrades 8, 9, 10, and 11. The four of these combined are taking up 500 MB of space. Do I need all four of them?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Like most of us on this Forum, I downloaded Java Runtime to facilitate the installation of REW. In the “Add or Remove Programs” section my Control Panel, I see there are Java Runtime Upgrades 8, 9, 10, and 11. The four of these combined are taking up 500 MB of space. Do I need all four of them?


At work we sometimes run into an application that will only work with an older version Java. Everybody raises a stink until the bad app gets updated. :hissyfit: You should only need the latest Java. YMMV


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks, Bob, I will dump the old updates. Kinda wierd that the new updates don't just load on top of the old ones...

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------

